# another primitive tool



## sadiejane (Dec 16, 2011)

this was found in north central arkansas.
have had it for a good number of yrs.
recently digging thru a bow of broken items(frequently dig out rough broken pieces like this to use as tools for other primitive projects) i got to looking at this closer. never noticed that this end was worked as it is.






[/IMG]
since it is broken off, hard for me to figure what it originally was designed for. maybe this worked area was for "hafting" to something? 
anyways, i have found it to be a great scrapper for shoot shaft arrow stock. perfect size to scrap the shaft down to size.





[/IMG]


----------



## jcinpc (Dec 16, 2011)

nice spokeshave


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2011)

That looks almost like a Cody Knife.


----------



## sadiejane (Dec 16, 2011)

hard to tell from my pic but its broken off at the right side of 2nd photo. i believe it may have looked very similar to this before being broken in half





[/IMG]


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2011)

sadiejane said:


> hard to tell from my pic but its broken off at the right side of 2nd photo. i believe it may have looked very similar to this before being broken in half
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That looks like a Clovis or some type of Paleo western lancelate. 

Check around the bifurcated base and see if it has been ground down to dull it.


----------



## sadiejane (Dec 16, 2011)

this piece is a "pike county"  from southern missouri. im not really sure exactly what you are asking. will take some better closeups tomorrow when the sun it out. tried with a flash but they are awful...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 16, 2011)

sadiejane said:


> this was found in north central arkansas.
> have had it for a good number of yrs.
> recently digging thru a bow of broken items(frequently dig out rough broken pieces like this to use as tools for other primitive projects) i got to looking at this closer. never noticed that this end was worked as it is.
> 
> ...





jcinpc said:


> nice spokeshave



Funny your using it for exactly what the Native Americans used it for....Spokeshave/shaft scraper!!!You can tell this by the steep bevel in the groove.


----------



## Son (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks more like a spokeshave than a base half.


----------



## sadiejane (Dec 22, 2011)

heres the best i can seem to do to get a better perspective on this item.
you may very well be right that it was designed for the purpose i have been using it for, but i still think it at least possible it was a much larger piece. the artifact from an online photo above was about 5" long to give it more perspective. and found less than 50 miles as the crow flies from where this one came from.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
appreciate ya'lls thoughts
happy holidays!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 23, 2011)

No doubt that it was probably bigger at one time.Native Americans really got the most they could out of something.


----------

